# Question about Poodles in the Rain



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

How much do you value her coat is the question?

I have waterproof leg protectors, a rain coat, waterproof snood, and forced air dryer at home. Do I actually use them? Umm, not really. Only if he is recently groomed.

I let him air dry and comb him out when he is dry. :blush:

He has impressive coat for a pet, but no comparison to a show coat.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Another drip-dry person here. Mine loves to play in the sprinkler, the water hose, the rain. If he gets abominably filthy, I'll go ahead and bathe him and dry him properly, but just wet? He'll dry.

When they drip-dry the hair is much more wavy / curly. My hubby prefers it that way, while I like the straight, fluffy blow-dry look. Hmm...no wonder James keeps letting Sugarfoot play in the sprinkler! :lol:

--Q


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OK good to know. The couple of times we had rain previously, she only got slightly wet and I toweled her feet and let her air dry. But this time it was raining hard and it looked like I bathed her, LOL. I was afraid that her coat would get matted and hard to brush through her curls after air drying. She just saw the groomer 2 wks ago and it has been so easy to get thru her hair since then.
Quossom, my husband like Lily curlier and longer and I like her a bit shorter and straighter. But since I am the one brushing her, my vote is the one that counts, LOL.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I try to keep Poppy short, for both our sakes - we live in the North West of England where it is always wet, and never more so than the last few months! We have a routine called Nice Warm Towels - I keep a dog towel on the radiator in the hall, and towel the dogs dry as they come in. And yes, the radiator has been on occasionally in the last few weeks - it has been colder than it was in March...


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Quossum said:


> Another drip-dry person here. Mine loves to play in the sprinkler, the water hose, the rain. If he gets abominably filthy, I'll go ahead and bathe him and dry him properly, but just wet? He'll dry.
> 
> When they drip-dry the hair is much more wavy / curly. My hubby prefers it that way, while I like the straight, fluffy blow-dry look. Hmm...no wonder James keeps letting Sugarfoot play in the sprinkler! :lol:
> 
> --Q


ditto - down to the husband... and the sprinkler...

sarah


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Riley refuses to go out in the rain! Unless, I hold an umbrella over him! LOL But, I would probably do the drip dry thing too!


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Generally, I just use a towel to get as much of the water off as possible, then drip dry after that.

If I decide a coat is necessary, then I use this:

Ruffwear Cloud Chaser? Soft Shell Dog Jacket

Ruff Wear makes a number of terrific products. This coat is particularly good in cold weather when it's raining.

If it's cold, and we're training in the rain, once she goes back to the truck in her kennel, I may put this coat on her to stay warm:

Ruffwear Climate Changer? Fleece Dog Jacket

Greg


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

and when we don't have rain, we just make it with the sprinkler... :aetsch:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4033758736455

that's a link to my facebook video of today's escapades - rather tame with low water pressure because of the fence - the front yard is best, when it's a 30' water circle...

sarah


----------



## RescueMomX2 (Jul 13, 2012)

Considering that we have been in a horrible drought here in the Midwestern US, this hasn't been a problem. However, Frida really does not like the rain or snow. I'm not a fan of dressing dogs up, but had to get a raincoat for her. She's fine as long as she is protected by that horrendous pink hooded thing  I've only had Claire since May so there's no telling how she will react to rain and snow just yet. I'm guessing not well, as she doesn't like going out very much at all. She prefers to stay on the sofa with the remote control close....not flattering for a fine woman like her!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My husband wants me to mist Bonnie with water after she is groomed and velvety to make her curly again. He even got a mist bottle! He loves the curly hair. We towel dry, then air dry, but the air is very dry here. She is crisp and curly in a flash.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Ha, another guy liking a curly top! So why is it that we women spend so much time and energy trying to make our hair straight and silky (at least I do). I spent time on Saturday drying Lily's hair and it was pretty smooth, but it's all curly now - guess the humidity took a toll on her hair just like it does to mine, LOL. I saw this collar online and thought it was such a neat idea. I _might_ buy a raincoat for Lily, will have to try one on her to see if she'll even wear it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL That is so cute! Our rain this year was under 9 inches. If it rains we all run outside and dance in it!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Yes, I think many of us have had much less rain than usual, which is why it took me 6 weeks of living with Lily to have this question.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

most of the year we just let our dogs drip dry but in extreme weather they have coats.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> Ha, another guy liking a curly top! So why is it that we women spend so much time and energy trying to make our hair straight and silky (at least I do). I spent time on Saturday drying Lily's hair and it was pretty smooth, but it's all curly now - guess the humidity took a toll on her hair just like it does to mine, LOL. I saw this collar online and thought it was such a neat idea. I _might_ buy a raincoat for Lily, will have to try one on her to see if she'll even wear it.


That's a neat item! Thanks for sharing.


----------

